# Tony DiLeo set to scout the Portsmouth..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The University of North Carolina men's basketball team will probably still be celebrating their 2005 NCAA Men's Basketball Tournament championship when executives from around the NBA gather in Portsmouth, VA this week to prepare for the 2005 NBA Draft.
> 
> Members of the 76ers basketball operations department, who often serve a dual role, will be there. Throughout the year, President/General Manager Billy King, Senior Vice President/Asst. General Manager Tony DiLeo, and the rest of the executives and scouting staff are doing everything they can to make the current team win games, while also constantly looking at the future and how they can improve the team.
> 
> ...


LINK

There should be some interesting second round guys, but the question I wonder is how far into the round can the Sixers trade? Would it be a late round pick, much like MacCullouch and Korver or could they somehow land an early second rounder?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is it possible for us to just pick anyone who wasn't drafted up after the draft like the Mavericks did with Marquis Daniels?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Is it possible for us to just pick anyone who wasn't drafted up after the draft like the Mavericks did with Marquis Daniels?


In that case the player would be a free agent, and would be free to go where he chooses.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> In that case the player would be a free agent, and would be free to go where he chooses.


Since we don't have a draft pick this year I think we should look at some young college prospects that aren't likely to get drafted. Look what the Mavericks found with Marquis Daniels and the teams that picked up Ben Wallace and Brad Miller. I'm sure there will be some solid players available that will not be drafted due to their limited potential or other problems and I would like to see us take a look at them and possibly sign some.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Since we don't have a draft pick this year I think we should look at some young college prospects that aren't likely to get drafted. Look what the Mavericks found with Marquis Daniels and the teams that picked up Ben Wallace and Brad Miller. I'm sure there will be some solid players available that will not be drafted due to their limited potential or other problems and I would like to see us take a look at them and possibly sign some.


Every team does that anyway, but I doubt you'll find players like Brad Miller and Marquis Daniels often being undrafted. Instead of doing that, it'd be a pretty good idea to try and lure some American born players who've been playing a few years overseas.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll be posting any and all articles I can find on the Portsmouth in this thread. So we can learn about some of the players who are participating.



> Even though he has watched his older brother bounce around professional basketball like a bad pass, Pat Carroll still dreams about an NBA career.
> 
> "I know it's kind of a bizarre job," Carroll said yesterday before departing for Portsmouth, Va., for this week's pre-NBA draft tournament.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I know that guy Taylor Coppenrath is participating in the Portsmouth competition. He was second in the NCAA in scoring, but is not considered a true NBA prospect. He's supposedly too slow and unathletic to succeed in the NBA. He's a big man who can shoot and he led his team past Hakim Warick's Syracuse squad in the NCAA tournament recently. Do you think if he does well at the Invitational we should take a look at him since there is a good chance he will not be drafted?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I know that guy Taylor Coppenrath is participating in the Portsmouth competition. He was second in the NCAA in scoring, but is not considered a true NBA prospect. He's supposedly too slow and unathletic to succeed in the NBA. He's a big man who can shoot and he led his team past Hakim Warick's Syracuse squad in the NCAA tournament recently. Do you think if he does well at the Invitational we should take a look at him since there is a good chance he will not be drafted?


I think simply based on his college career, and how well acclaimed he was he'll be drafted somewhere in the second. Also he didn't have too good of a tournament, so he'll be interesting to follow. Many compared him to Larry Bird, but it's a terrible comparison, completely terrible.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> It is that time of year when former college basketball players are invited to All-Star tournaments across the country to showcase their talents for professional scouts. University of Wyoming senior point guard *Jay Straight* is one of those select few who received an invitation to one of the most prestigious of those All-Star events -- the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament (PIT) in Portsmouth, Va.
> 
> The 2005 Portsmouth Invitational will feature a total of 64 of the nation's top players on eight, eight-man teams. The schedule of games begins on Wednesday, April 6 and runs through Saturday, April 9, with the championship game scheduled for 7:30 p.m., Eastern Time (5:30 p.m., Mountain Time) on Saturday the 9th.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Some names of players who dropped out:


> This list of pull-outs includes players such as Daniel Ewing (Duke), Eddie Basden (Charlotte), Will Bynum (Georgia Tech), BJ Elder (Georgia Tech), Larry O'Bannon (Louisville), Ellis Myles (Louisville), Chevon Troutman (Pitt) and Rawle Marshall (Oakland).





> Of course, the good news is that many talented players HAVE decided to show up. These players include Jawad Williams (UNC), Taylor Coppenrath (Vermont), Aaron Miles (Kansas), Jason Maxiell (Cincinnati), Alan Anderson (Michigan State), D'Or Fischer (West Virginia), Omar Thomas (UTEP), Fili Rivera (UTEP), Terrence Leather (South Florida) Quemont Greer (DePaul) and MANY others. Everyone I spoke with seemed to be very excited about the field, and just hope the kids will get the jitters out and play to their maximum ability. One scout I spoke with thinks that getting 8-10 players that don't want to be here and replacing them with players that are dying for exposure is a perfect thing to do for the chemistry of the teams. He thinks it always gives the other star players a better chance to stand out.
> 
> The new players that have been invited: Willie Jenkins (Tennessee Tech), Luqman Jaaber (Virginia Union), Tyrone Salley (West Virginia), Andre Owens (Houston), Doron Perkins (Santa Clara), Nate Daniels (Mountain State), Guillaume Yango (Pacific) and Seamus Boxley from Portland State. Perkins is someone to look out for from what I've seen this year in the WCC.





> -Jason Maxiell was arguably the most impressive player yet, playing with amazing intensity. Scoring, rebounding, dunking everything he could get his hands on, blocking shots (sometimes into the fifth row where the scouts were sitting), just doing everything. His stock just got a nice boost.
> 
> -Taylor Coppenrath didn’t do anything to really separate himself as a player worthy of an NBA draft pick. He was dominated by Jason Maxiell, especially on the glass where he just could not box him out.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Some names of players who dropped out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think we need to go Home grown and get Omar Thomas back here.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I think we need to go Home grown and get Omar Thomas back here.


I'll be honest, I know absolutely nothing about him, can you fill us in?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'll be honest, I know absolutely nothing about him, can you fill us in?


Certainly. Heres a recent link on him. http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/16/s...00&en=b0ee85a67ace6725&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt

My sister and this guy used to date. I will post a more indepth report of him later on


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Certainly. Heres a recent link on him. http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/16/s...00&en=b0ee85a67ace6725&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt
> 
> My sister and this guy used to date. I will post a more indepth report of him later on


Thanks, sounds like an interesting player. Think he might be one of those players available after the draft is over? 

I'm also hoping the Sixers can workout something to get Lynn Greer to come and be our backup PG, since he's looking to try the NBA again this offseason.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Things are pretty out of order since I didn't get this ready until too late:



> Normally, winning an exhibition game wouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> But Jay Straight looks at his Tidewater Sealants' 91-88 victory over the Beach Barton Fords in the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament on Friday a bit differently.
> 
> ...


LINK



> PORTSMOUTH -- Ronald Ross was the first one to admit he stunk it up at the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament. But getting there was quite an accomplishment.
> 
> Ross went from walk-on to all-conference at Texas Tech, and he's used to quickly flipping to the bright side of things.
> 
> ...


LINK

I'm not sure if there's a place in the league for Ronald Ross, he's 6'2 (in pumps if you ask me) SG, unlike Allen Iverson he's not a good enough athlete or fast enough to overcome that lack of size. He'd have to show an ability to run PG, and I don't think he can do it.



> An Ivy Leaguer shined at last night's game at the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament, a camp featuring prospects for June's NBA draft.
> 
> But that player was not Penn's Tim Begley, it was Princeton's Judson Wallace. The center scored 13 points on 4-of-7 shooting as his Portsmouth Sports Club topped Begley's Beach Barton Ford squad, 86-82.
> 
> ...


LINK



> PORTSMOUTH -- Jackie Manuel appeared to be running off the adrenaline from North Carolina's national championship Monday night, while Jawad Williams experienced a letdown.
> 
> The two Tar Heels starters, playing on different teams, made their first appearances at the Portsmouth Invitational Tournament at Churchland High Thursday night. Theirs were among the most sought after autographs at the PIT, where they were applauded and congratulated at almost every turn.
> 
> ...


LINK

More to come..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Day Two*


> MD Designs vs. Sales System
> 
> Jason Maxiell, Cincinnati
> 
> ...


LINK

Man, Jackie Manuel is putting in work, the whole time he was at UNC I thought he was just a defender, maybe we could try and somehow get him?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Another idea to get a second round pick this year is to buy them from the team that picks them like we did with Kyle Korver in New Jersey two years ago.


----------

